# surf fishing with 6500



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone surf fish with a plain Abu Garcia 6500c3 level wind? If so can you tell me about how you have it set up? Rod length, line weight, weight your casting, distance your getting and fish you are targeting?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I fish with the left handed version but with a few extras and modifications
IMG]http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e300/justinfisch01/IMG_0533.jpg[/IMG]

Currently working on another one!!!!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

abu said:


> Does anyone surf fish with a plain Abu Garcia 6500c3 level wind? If so can you tell me about how you have it set up? Rod length, line weight, weight your casting, distance your getting and fish you are targeting?


Mines is stock and one with out the levelwind..
20lb mono with 40lb. shock.
10ft and 11ft casting surf rods...
Most of the time use 4oz to 5oz... Could use 6oz for more distance on one rod..
Casting 120 yds with time motion .. Have not learned how to put my weight in it with our blowups,.
Casts farther than my spinners...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Abu,

I have a couple or so.  One is with the level wind and I use that with a 10 foot rod...sometimes switch it up and put it on the 11 ft. Sealine-x rod.

It is great for puppy drum and throwing metal. I don't like to load it with more than 6 oz though. I have 17 lb. test. on it. If you want to put more on, you can put a backing of 100 yards or so of PowerPro or the braid of your choice 20lb test (6 lb mono diameter) and then join it to some 17lb mono and you're good to go.

The FB


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

6500c3 no level wind on a 10' OM 17# Ande or suffix tri, 50 shock. Will put 6oz out of sight. Love that set up.


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I was considering buying a Blue Yonder for the surf but if I have the potential of throwing 100 + yards with practice and a longer rod with the c3?????

I have several 6500s but all are on 7' rods. I did not know how it would work for surf fishing. I guess I need to be looking for a 2 piece 10' rod. Any suggestions? I usally throw 2 oz plus bait but sometimes up to 4 oz. I would also like to use it for throwing plugs and spoons. I wonder if there is a good all around rod?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

First of all a Blue Yonder IS a C3, What C3 means is the number of bearings, 2 spool bearings and 1 roller bearing in the right side plate.
A blue yonder is one long casting reel,right out of the box. It is a CT which means NO LEVELWIND. You will always get more distance W/O levelwinds. The reels turn faster because they are not turning the worm gear in the line leveler mech. All my surf reels are 6500's or 5500's mostly spooled W/14,15 or 17 lb line 50-80lb shock leader. I throw from 2-6 oz for the most part on rods ranging from 10'-13'6".


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Out Of The Box*

one of my faverit outfits is a out of the box 6500c3 on a 10ft. st.cruix 0-3 oz.
with 30lb. fire line 
i use it mostly for throughin plugs and mettle.
it screems with three oz,s on mettle. 
and will blast out a 3 oz, pencle popper. 
i use 65 lb. braid as shocker.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

6500c3 w/level wind mounted on a St. Sroix preimier 8' 6" surf ro 14 lb. suffix tri. Throws 2 to 3 oz fine.used to fish for small fry up puppy frum and some of the nicer size stripers. if gets good distance and Im still learning to get better at casting this thing.


----------

